# Deluxe Power Extractor from Brushy Mountain



## A.I. (Feb 28, 2007)

I bought one. After the shipping hassle (Brushy Mountain did not inform of shipment date, AS REQUESTED), this EXPENSIVE extractor was still wired for EUROPEAN USE ONLY. OK, big mistake by Brushy Mountain. They then sent out the correct motor to replace.

So-----after all the phone calls to the Trucking company, Brushy Mountain, UPS;
After driving over 60 miles round trip to my apiary,
after finding the right tools ( hex screwdriver with the correct diameter)
After replacing the motor AND repacking it
After waiting several days for UPS to take this oversize box, & dragging it back in the house because of rain,

Brushy Mountain begrudgingly offers me 10.00 when I ask for Store Credit. That doesn't even cover fuel costs, let alone all my time & efforts.

I am really impressed how cheap this company is.


I see they are running a Contest with one of these extractors as a giveaway. I'll assume it is wired correctly for USA use.


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

A.I. said:


> I am really impressed how cheap this company is.


I had nothing but disasters with that company.


----------



## NashBeek (Feb 15, 2008)

*Brushy Mountain*

I ordered 200 of their super frames, they were supposed to be glued and nailed well guess what, I had to reglue and nail a lot of them.
I called Brushy Mtn. and complained of the quality, talked to Beckey, I think that was her name, said she would give me a credit.
The frames looked like they were nailed by someone drunk or with their eyes closed, very sloppy work, I don't think I will order anymore Frames from them.
I didn't get a credit on my credit card either.


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

Lee Womack said:


> The frames looked like they were nailed by someone drunk or with their eyes closed, very sloppy work, I don't think I will order anymore Frames from them.
> I didn't get a credit on my credit card either.


None of my frames were square.


----------



## dhood (May 26, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about that, I have ordered several times from Brushy Mountain and have always recieved everything right the first time, and on time. Although I have never ordered any preassembled equipment, I have ordered frames, woodenware, foundation, ect. I actually prefer them over other local suppliers for there woodenware quality I have recieved. They may be having a few problems, I haven't ordered anything in a while, but they are usually better from my experience.
Thanks, Daniel


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I started to place four orders at four separate times with Brushy this season, but had to cancel all of them when they told me 10 - 14 days delay just getting the order out the door. I went with mann lake 1st and 2nd time, dadant 3rd, and just last week went with Kelley's. Mann lake rocks for sure in terms of processing time - usually 1 day. Brushy really needs to staff up to handle the surge or bring in more efficient processes. I've ordered from Brushy before and was never disappointed in the service or quality, but mann lake really gets top ratings from me on customer service. 

So after all the hassle with this Deluxe Power Extractor how does it work?? Looks like a nice machine.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I got some really crummy IPM bottoms from Brushy this year; so poorly assembled I had to trim trays so they'd slide in and out. My email to them was ignored.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Any word on their Ulster observation hives? I was going to order one along with a bunch of education videos, posters, etc. to become part of my presentations. Before I sink a few hundred $$$ into these guys, enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## sds888 (May 26, 2008)

I have placed several orders from them this year and as far as I am concerned my last order was the last. They never have anything in stock and the time it takes for shipping is crazy. They are not customer oriented.


----------



## NashBeek (Feb 15, 2008)

*Brushy Mountain Service/No Service*

It seems that since BetterBee got rid of their manager that their service has gotten a whole lot better, however since Brushy Mountain hired their Ex-Manager their service(now ship in 5 to 7 business days) quality has gone down! I guess BetterBee is doing a better business and Brushy Mtn. has gone to the dogs!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*brushey*

I bought some nuc screened bottom boards & a copper roof for my wifes hive. 

Its some of the nicest woodwork I've seen.

Dan


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Brushy used to be my second choice, now its often my first choice,
depending on price. I really like their wooden ware. Its unfortunate to
hear about others troubles, I have had none. Customer service is pretty
good too. As for time to ship, I have come to expect relatively slow shipping
from the three suppliers I've used for the past year. Planing ahead is key.
They have saved me lots of money the past few years with their free
year end shipping special as well. I can't complain a bit.


----------



## dhood (May 26, 2008)

-They have saved me lots of money the past few years with their free
year end shipping special as well. I can't complain a bit. -

I would like to have known that they had that special... :doh: 

If anyone finds out about a special like that how about posting it. And i will do the same.
Thanks, Daniel


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

That is the problem when buying ANY foreign product. I have seen these extractors personally, and for the money they are :shhhh:. 
Hope you get it sorted. :thumbsup:
Brushy is a great company to deal with, I know they will make it right. :applause:


----------



## Southern Bee (Feb 23, 2008)

I have been really happy with the quality and service from Brushy Mountain. I have ordered both asembled and do it yourself from them. I've been pretty impressed with the quality. Bought 2 complete Garden Hives everything was well constructed, square, smooth, fit together well. All the box cuts for the unassembled supers fit together cleanly, didnt have to force anything or adjust it. Turned out nice and square and level. Bought a couple hundred frames from them too assembled and do it yourself, no problems. 

My 1st order in the Spring they told me 10 days to 2 weeks, arrived in 7 days.
My most recent order they told me 10 days, ordered on a Friday, was delivered the following Monday. cant ask for faster than that!

I have not been impressed with Betterbee at all! Order in the Spring was delayed, delayed finally had to cancel it. Just decided to try them again, ordered a Fume board, a book and some escape board cones, less than 9 lbs total, they are charging over $20 in shipping!! 2X what their catalog said it would be. And their prices have jumped alot too. This is a current 2008 catalog but the book went from $12.95 to $18.95 big increase. We will see how long it take them to get it to me. Considering their track record I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I am estimating here but I have probably spent $4K-$5K or more on supplies from Brushy Mountain. 

I've had excellent service and timely delivery from them.

No complaints here.


----------



## France (Apr 5, 2007)

I bought an extractor from Brushy this Fall and I still can not believe how good they were - shipping it up here to Northern Canada. 
The thing was packed in miles of nice packing paper. Was put in double cardboard boxes and arrived here to my door in perfect shape. 

(Not unlike the "disaster" with one, that I purchased from here the year before. But that is another nightmarish story. . .) 

The only problem I had was going through all those miles of crumpled packing paper - LOOKING for nuts, bolts and washers... 
Somebody just threw them in, between the packing paper, probably as a joke? 
On the bottom of the second box I did found the empty plastic bag in which those nuts, bolts and washers should have been.

After all is said, shipping was a bit pricey, as it was the importation duty, etc. . . 
But, before they shipped they did informed me about the price of shipping and I endorsed it... (money well spent)

So. . ? 
Hats off to Brushy - for job well done!


----------



## smgchandler (Apr 20, 2008)

fellas i live fairly close to brushy mtn but have ordered stuff from other places as well as brushy mtn - i have to say i put all my stuff together and prefer their wooden ware and in the beginning i did not like the lady on the phone - well that is until i pointed out their website to the lady on the phone that said she couldnt help me make my decision i would have to decide on my own and tell her what i wanted ---Our commitment is to provide you with the 
• BEST Quality •
• BEST Service •
• BEST Support • 
thats posted on their front page so she did ask somebody else that did know what i needed and so far its been great ordering from them - they have a new manager from what i hear and the last order i placed i told the lady that i needed the stuff for a new nuc that i got late and guess what - i got it the very next day and the shipping was the same so i do believe they care - the only problem i wish they would work on is a way to email them and get a response or at least a person to talk to about a problem because i do believe they want your business - its jut a few of the ladies that answer their phone just dont know it yet - i think someone needs to tell them - plus it might save their job with the economy the way it is - son has to eat before the girls do


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I build most of my stuff, so I don't have a need to order a lot from anyone fortunately.

I do like Brushy as a supplier in general. Their response time and shipping has fallen considerably from a few years ago. But I've just grown accustomed to shipments from them being on the slow side and plan accordingly when what I want comes from them.

Don't recall ever having an issue with anything that I've ordered from. So I wouldn't know how they handle problems?


----------

